# God Bless Shadow



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear the sad news.
I'll light a candle for you.
We now have another havanese angel watching over us.
Sally and Oliver


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lend Me A Pup 

I will lend to you for awhile 
a puppy, God said, 
For you to love him while he lives 
and to mourn for him when he is gone. 
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, 
or maybe for two or three 
But will you, till I call him back 
take care of him for me? 

He'll bring his charms to gladden you 
and (should his stay be brief) 
you'll always have his memories 
as solace for your grief. 
I cannot promise that he will stay, 
since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught below 
I want this pup to learn. 

I've looked the whole world over 
in search of teachers true 
And from the folk that crowd life's land 
I have chosen you. 
Now will you give him all your love 
Nor think the labour vain 
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again. 

I fancied that I heard them say 
"Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done," 
For all the joys this pup will bring, 
the risk of grief you'll run. 
Will you shelter him with tenderness 
Will you love him while you may 
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful
stay. 

But should I call him back 
much sooner than you've planned 
Please brave the bitter grief that comes 
and try to understand. 
If, by your love, you've managed 
my wishes to achieve, 
In memory of him that you've loved, 
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle, 
and know he loved you too. 

-Author Unknown


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

This is no doubt the saddest news I've seen since a part of this forum 'or family as I like to think'.
So sorry for your loss..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

We are deeply sorry for the loss of Shadow.
Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You are in our thoughts & prayers forever.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet little shadow. I am so very sad today, but knowing she is in a better place helps.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As I sit here with tears running down my face I can only say, God bless Shadow and you in this terribly sad time. You both made a valiant effort to sustain that little life and will surely meet again someday at the rainbow bridge.

My prayers are with you.

Geri


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:angel::hugrayers and Hugs:hug::angel:
I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dear Leslie,
this is so sad and both of you have been going through so much in the past weeks. Little Shadow is now with God and she'll surely sooth your pain from up above.
So SORRY to read this.
Maryam.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

_Oh Leslie, We have all been with you through thoughts and prayers these past few weeks and are all so sorry for your loss. My daughter and I checked on Shadow each evening of our trip. There is not much that can make things better right now other than knowing you did all you could to comfort and heal that precious little being. Thank you for sharing this time with us.

Sandi & Family_


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rest in peace, Shadow.

Leslie, may your memories of your short time with her bring you comfort. Through all of this trial, she knew she was so loved.

Susan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Our deepest sympathy's go out to Leslie and Family. Shadow is in peace now.:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, may the memories of your sweet little Shadow help you through this time. My sympathies are with you and your family at this sad, sad time. 

Rest in Peace little one. I hope you are running in green fields and are in no more pain.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As Ryan said, I feel that we have all become a "family" and since I have joined this group, this is the first loss that I am aware of. It may be hard to believe but I am having a very difficult timed with this today! My heart is breaking for Leslie and her family and I will again say on this post, that Leslie, if you need ANYTHING, that is within my power to do for you, I will be there and do it. With Leslie's permission maybe we can consider a donation, or a Tshirt, or calendar page in Shadow's name. 
Laurie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Leslie, my deepest sympathies to you and your family. Shadow was lucky to have you as her mommy. 

Sometime when you feel up to it, please come back and share some of your happy memories of Shadow with us. I know that you brought each so much pleasure. That picture of you and Shadow at the computer says it all.....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have tears welling up in my eyes for you both. I know that this has to be hard for you. I have been thinking about you. I will send prayers and hugs your way. I know that she is playing with all the doggies that have passed on.

Meg&Jillee


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Rest in peace little Shadow. We all loved you. Leslie, we are here for you. When you are up to it, please do share your memories and any more pictures you have of Shadow. It would be wonderful to have a memorial thread for her. God bless you and Shadow.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Little Shadow, our baby we all loved and prayed for, now rest in peace. Leslie, you were the best mommy she could ever hope for. There won't be a day you think of her and remember all the good times you had with her while she was a family member. My heart goes out to you and your family and we will all be here for you always.

God Bless Shadow & Leslie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, so many of us ache for you and the loss of Shadow. You did so much for her. Bless you for being such an amazing, wonderful person to her.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Leslie, I am so sorry for your loss. We were all pulling for little Shadow and I know now she is at peace. You are such a wonderful person for doing everything you did. Im so sorry!


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Be at peace, sweet Shadow. Leslie, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Dixie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Leslie, I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers as well. My you rest in peace, sweet and lovely Shadow.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I'll light a candle for you, shadow and your family and send you rays of light with support.....

You are all in our thoughts....


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

We are so sorry for your loss. Be at peace little Shadow.
Hugs to you and your family.
Nancy, Emma and Oscar


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This really breaks my heart  You are in my prayers and thoughts.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I had posted this in Shadow's other thread, before I saw Sally had started this one. I think it may fit better here. I will come back and share stories/memories of her (w/pics, of course)

Hi all,

I'm not sure I have the words to express the appreciation I feel from all of the sympathy, comfort and love you've shared with me. This has been a very difficult road, but it was easier to travel because of your advice, encouragement, love, and prayers. Besides what's publically posted here, I've received so many special private messages of love and concern. I don't think I could ever repay what you have done for me. You have shown your love for my baby, Shadow, and for me, I can't thank you enough. So many of you absolutely understand what I'm feeling and going through. You've come along side me and helped hold me up. My deepest gratitude to you.

I'd like to share one more Shadow story to touch your hearts. 

Saturday morning, when we were in the waiting room before we gave her to the doctor for surgery, my DH was holding her. She was a pathetic little thing at this point. Her weight had dropped to less than 4 lb., she was so weak and about all she could muster was a very limp tail wag now and then. When the vet came in to discuss the details of surgery, Shadow began licking my hubby's hand, not once, but repeatedly. Understand, the dog who "can't hold its licker" hadn't been licking anyone for days, she was just too weak. Well, as he handed her to the vet, I leaned over to kiss her and she licked my face. I know now, she probably knew what was going to happen and was kissing us goodbye. 

I want to thank you all for sharing in this journey with me. It would have been so much harder without you. 

I plan to stay here and continue to read about all that's going on w/you and your furbabies. After all, some of my new best friends are here and it's a good place to find a laugh. And maybe before too long we'll be ready to risk loving a new little one and I'll share that news when it happens. But for now, we'll just love the memories we have of our most precious furbaby, Shadow.

May God bless you all as deeply as you have blessed me.

Leslie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, so glad to hear from you. What a terrific story (more Kleenex, please). My DH asked me what was wrong and when I told him, he just teared up. My DH is 6' and 300 lbs. All he could say was how terrible it was, and he didn't want to think about it. He is so attached to Kodi and Shelby, it is amazing.

I know that you are such a caring person, another little pup will find its way into your heart one day soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, 

What a beautiful story. I'm so glad you got to say goodbye to Shadow and she to you. It brings tears yet again. It's funny how they seem to know. My husband and I know all too well what you have just gone through. 
Shadow had a too short life on this earth but take comfort and joy in your memories of her. 
I'm so glad you will stay here with us. Eventually, when your hearts have healed, there will be another little puppy that will need the love and care you have to give and he or she will bring joy to you in return.

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Warm hugs to you Leslie.....my prayers continue for you & your family.:hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You're in our thoughts today
We know your're feeling sad
'Cos you've lost your loving mate
And best friend you ever had.

Sending you our heartfelt thoughts of comfort and sympathy.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leslie, that is such a beautiful story. Shadow's life was spent loving you and your family, and you made his life a wonderful one, full of love and tender care.

I can't imagine what you are going through  Please lean on us and take all the time you need to heal. We are all here for you.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## susanwk (Jul 21, 2007)

So sorry for all that you have been through. May the joyful memories sustain you as you heal and grieve....
Sincerely,

Susan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Saturday morning, when we were in the waiting room before we gave her to the doctor for surgery, my DH was holding her. She was a pathetic little thing at this point. Her weight had dropped to less than 4 lb., she was so weak and about all she could muster was a very limp tail wag now and then. When the vet came in to discuss the details of surgery, Shadow began licking my hubby's hand, not once, but repeatedly. Understand, the dog who "can't hold its licker" hadn't been licking anyone for days, she was just too weak. Well, as he handed her to the vet, I leaned over to kiss her and she licked my face. I know now, she probably knew what was going to happen and was kissing us goodbye.
> 
> Leslie


Where is the kleenex icon? We've probably all needed it reading about Shadow. ((((((((((((Leslie)))))))))))) I'm glad you're staying with us. Please let us know what the vet says when the tests come back.
Our hearts and prayers are with you


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leslie - Thank you for sharing this beautiful and touching story with us. We continue to pray for healing and strength for you and your family and know one day that your heart will be open to love a new little Hav. I'm so glad that you are staying with us! Super big hugs to you!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie- What a sweet story about Shadow. Dogs are such a pure form of love. She was a very special Havanese sent to love a very special family. I'm sure these days are very, very hard for you, but I'm so glad you're staying with us. Lean on us and let us help you any way we can.

Hugs, Jeanne


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie, what a heart warming story & dont forget that last shredding episode.. I'm so happy you will be staying with us. We will always be here for you. 
You & Shadow will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So many times in the past few days I sat here with tears spilling from my eyes as I marvel at your strength and the love you gave to Shadow. From the moment I read your first post I was tethered to this thread and came back often to check on her progress. If wishing could have made it so, she would be with you still and returning your love ten fold, though I'm sure she does that now from her lofty home.

Your latest story had me reaching for the tissues yet again as I was transported to that waiting room with you. I believe animals are more attuned to the universe that we mere mortals, so her kissing you with her last bit of strengh doesn't surprise me at all. I feel your pain as much as anyone can, having not lived through it. 

Take your time to mourn your sweetheart and then, whenever you're ready share your love and commitment with another special soul. I have no doubt Shadow will be smiling down on you. God bless you all.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Leslie,

What a beautiul farewell story. These little ones are so smart and I am sure Shadow knew what was happening and was saying her goodbyes to both of you. What a special baby she was to such wonderful, special pepole. 

You are in our thoughts, {{{{{hugs}}}},


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I remember when my wonderful Buffy passed. We were on vacation and she got sick the day we were coming home, so my daughter rushed her to the vet. When we got back that night, I went right to the vet's and spent some time with Buffy. She passed that night. She just waited for me to get home so we could say goodbye. I was very fortunate because I had her in my life for 17 yrs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've already posted in the other thread about Shadow, but I too offer my condolences, Leslie. It is so very hard to lose a beloved pet as they quickly become part of our families and work their way into our hearts. When Sammy stepped onto my dad's pool's solar blanket and hubby and I raced to quickly scoop him up before he got entangled, I totally lost it and bawled like a baby. That was only at the thought of losing him. What you all have been through doesn't even compare. I can't imagine how difficult this is for you, sweetie. 

Shadow was very well-loved and had us all rooting for her. I'm sure she is at peace now.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Leslie, we will all miss Shadow. I've not been on the forum enough lately to follow some of the threads... and just now went through your long Shadow saga thread from the start. So sad, but thank you for taking the time to share... very touching for us all.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

This has been such a terrible loss for you and many of us feel like we lost Shadow too. I've followed along moment by moment being frustrated by the vets, being worried over Shadow not eating and getting really excited and hopeful when the TP was being shredded. It really shouldn't have ended like this. She was much too young. It's heartbreaking to see her called up so soon. Treasure your happy memories of her. They say the brightest candles burn the quickest.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Shadow ..
Honestly there are no words I can say to make you feel better and understand why this has happened to you . 
Why our dog and why us !!
I know those words .. I asked that question over and over .. 
The only thing I can say is that I have walked in your shoes and I understand your pain . Please accept our deepest sympathy ..


----------

